# Apple Valley Lake



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Finally figured out Apple Valley lake today.Started about 10 am and my second spot started a feeding frenzy on the yellow perch.Kept 22 total to clean,some 10 inchers but my final total for the day was 102.Went through 3 doz crawlers and 3 doz minnows,talk about a blast,my persistance finally paid off.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

That must have been a lot of fun! 102 by yourself? You must have gotten tired - LOL.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

In all of my years of fishing there I am sure I have gotten nowhere near 102 perch total. I don't try to target them but do occasionally get them while chasing crappies or eyes but rarely with good size. Every now and then I hear folks comment on the perch fishing being good in there but I have always doubted it. I guess your day is evidence that there are some good ones in there.

Now if I can only find some time to get over there soon.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats gonna be a great perch fishery for years to come.Apple Valley property owners can be very proud of thier efforts.I was catching as many as four or five on one minnow and the worms lasted good as well,it was one rod at times and they would hit as soon as the bite hit the bottom.I am going to take the Misfit up soon and just sit back and laugh as he has seizures trying to keep up.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So how deep were you getting them from? Have they gotten the lake drawn down yet? It seems that they pushed the start date back on that last year. I am not sure if that was to become a permanent thing.

Also, what is the water temp down to?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I was getting them in 26 ft of water,the lake looked down maybe a ft or 2.The water temp was 62.8, wind was very light from the southwest,cloudy with light drizzle at times.as usual when a boat went by and rocked my boat the action picked up,so I worked the rod when it was too calm by picking it up a inch or two and slowly dropping,they were hugging the bottom and I was achored.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I figure they are similar, but how do they taste compared the LE yellow perch?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Gonna be finding out in a few days and will let you know about the taste.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Welsh Dragon said:


> I figure they are similar, but how do they taste compared the LE yellow perch?


Maybe some would say otherwise but I can not tell the difference.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice going Puterdude sounds tasty


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

puterdude said:


> Thats gonna be a great perch fishery for years to come.Apple Valley property owners can be very proud of thier efforts.I was catching as many as four or five on one minnow and the worms lasted good as well,it was one rod at times and they would hit as soon as the bite hit the bottom.I am going to take the Misfit up soon and just sit back and laugh as he has seizures trying to keep up.


Let me know when you are taking Misfit out If I can I will be there to watch. I have fished there a few times for crappie and bass and done well. Sorry I didn't introduce myself at the buckeye lake tourney but you seemed a bit busy.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry I missed meeting you too leupy,we'll get another chance I'm sure.I am taking Misfit to Hoover monday afternoon as it stands now,we were going to Apple Valley but after reading swollengoats post about the crappies we decided to go to hoover.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

pic of the catch.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

puterdude said:


> sorry I missed meeting you too leupy,we'll get another chance I'm sure.I am taking Misfit to Hoover monday afternoon as it stands now,we were going to Apple Valley but after reading swollengoats post about the crappies we decided to go to hoover.


I have to take the boat to buckeye monday morning to film a plane landing area and landing I might go to Hoover when done.


----------

